# Seen one of these???



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone seen one of these? The LED at 12 flashes every time the second hand passes it. Is this unusual?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

robden said:


> Anyone seen one of these? The LED at 12 flashes every time the second hand passes it. Is this unusual?


 Just sold for£90 on eBay,would like to own one!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I sold my last Crystron on here to one of the reg's (can't for the life of me think who now!). They are seriously nice watches, but this 12 o'clock LED has me stumped, I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Totally new one on me.........am checking this out........ :character0275:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's some info.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f9/citizen-crystron-231647.html#/topics/231647?_k=t5bdv7


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

well it's very nice...... and ANOTHER watch i need to buy now..........lol......... love this place..... :laughing2dw:

Seiko do something similar....... which surprised me!! Seiko 3922 & 3923

I like these type of watches and have the Zenith with red display


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> Just sold for£90 on eBay,would like to own one!


 :taz: Yes i would like to own one!!!!

I like watches with red led's...... Gutted.......


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

harryblakes7 said:


> well it's very nice...... and ANOTHER watch i need to buy now..........lol......... love this place..... :laughing2dw:
> 
> Seiko do something similar....... which surprised me!! Seiko 3922 & 3923
> 
> I like these type of watches and have the Zenith with red display


 Zenith time command?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I wasn't sure so only bid to about £40.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> Zenith time command?


 No its the Zenith Defy with two red digits just above the 6 o'clock position

blue face



robden said:


> I wasn't sure so only bid to about £40.


 Well your very lucky!!! :sadwalk:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

Here's another explanation of the zero-setting mechanism from the Technical Manual -



The post from the other forum referenced earlier in this thread is basically correct, although I'm 90% sure the main featured watch is a redial. The second watch in that post and the watch that started this thread both have the EFA version of the movement that was often found in later 1976 watches - Extra Fine Accuracy.

I have a several of these 8600 blinking LED watches in my collection. Here is my best, one of the first from Jan 1974, NOS, Original strap. Note that it doesn't have 'Crystron' on the dial... the word Crystron only appeared on analogue quartz watches from late 1974 and on Digital Quartz watches from early 1975 -



The Seiko 392x VFA watches are a bit different in that they blink every second as opposed to every minute for the Citizen watches - they also don't have the push-button synchronisation feature...


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

stromspeicher said:


> Here's another explanation of the zero-setting mechanism from the Technical Manual -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks very much for that, most interesting. :thumbsup:

If you decide to sell one of these, can I have first dibs please?...........Pretty please. 

Rob....


----------



## Himself (Aug 9, 2016)

I wish all had that feature.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

A blast from the past.

Resurrecting this old thread.

I have a chance of getting one of these Citizen 8600 blinking LEDs but it's not working. So I'm wondering if anyone knows where I could get it repaired, if needed. Or even, where I may purchase a good one.

Rob....


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

These old quartzes are relatively straightforward to service as long as the coil and circuit are OK and as long as there isn't massive battery leakage or massive water ingress damage.Replacement day discs are hard to come by.I'm not particularly skilled but have repaired many over the years. Unfortunately I'm not actually working on any watches at the moment though. THE Coil can be replaced with parts from cheaper and more common 8620 movements.The circuit and some other parts are unique to this movement.


----------

